# Rentals in Adelaide



## shani_oz (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi, I am moving new to Adelaide on 15th May with my family (Wife and a Child).
Could some body advice me where to stay initially and which is the best area to stay with families in Adelaide?
Shall i stay initially in Hotel for 3 days and then look for suitable rental house or apartment OR i can arrange rental house or appartment without landing ?

PLease note that single bedroom appartment would be sufficient for us at least.

Your advice and opinions would be highly appreciated


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

shani_oz said:


> Hi, I am moving new to Adelaide on 15th May with my family (Wife and a Child).
> Could some body advice me where to stay initially and which is the best area to stay with families in Adelaide?
> Shall i stay initially in Hotel for 3 days and then look for suitable rental house or apartment OR i can arrange rental house or appartment without landing ?
> 
> ...


Hi Shani_oz

How did you go finding somewhere to live? We are also looking in Adelaide, but for August, it would be great to know if you have any advice?


----------



## azharpathan81 (May 24, 2013)

Hi,

I'm moving in August with wife & kid. I have few friends & family there who guided me on the same topic. Sharing the names of areas with you. 

- City Area Adelaide
- Michelle 5043 
- North Adelaide
- Bleairathol 
-Enfield
-Prospect
-Kurralta park
-Ascot park


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. Congratulations in finding a home! We have also found a place to rent now. I hope your move goes well - good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## amie27 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, anyone familiar how NRAS works? We're looking for a house and saw one via Unity Housing but its under NRAS Scheme.. They wont accept applications online. Hubby is working full time and scheduled inspection of their houses are during weekdays. Just want to know how it works.. 
THANKS!
Any reply would be very much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi amie27

I hadn't really heard abou NARS before your post - but a quick search on the net shows that you & your partner would need to meet the eligibility requirements NRAS Eligibility - Unity Housing and National Rental Affordability Scheme - Frequently asked questions | Australian Government Department Families, Housing, Community Services and Indigenous Affairs

Are you able to get someone else to look at the house on your behalf maybe?


----------



## amie27 (Apr 4, 2013)

missmontie said:


> Hi amie27
> 
> I hadn't really heard abou NARS before your post - but a quick search on the net shows that you & your partner would need to meet the eligibility requirements NRAS Eligibility - Unity Housing and National Rental Affordability Scheme - Frequently asked questions | Australian Government Department Families, Housing, Community Services and Indigenous Affairs
> 
> Are you able to get someone else to look at the house on your behalf maybe?


Thanks for the reply.. My hubby is just waiting for his holiday from work starting next week and would drop by to check it out..
Hopefully we qualify. Im still here waiting for my visa so for now, he is the only one working and im migrating with my 3kids.. So as early as now checking out options for house we can rent before we even get there.. Settle down.. then help him out look for a job to save up bec were planning to get our own after 1 yr.. Lolzz

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bennett (Aug 7, 2012)

For a 3 day stay at a hotel in ADL, you can find one at Crispy Hotel you can compare rates from one hotel to the other and even read reviews of each hotel.

There are approximately 203 hotels in ADL.

Good luck!


----------

